# Here it is



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

OK guys I have been watching the debate for vaccinated vs. not vaccinated for a long time. I will admit I am a vaccinated individual. Because of my career and the love of my family I got vaccinated with both of the Moderna shots as well as getting my closest family Vaccines. Do I regret it? No, I do not because as a diabetic and someone who loves to live it made sense.

You guys can beat your chest as to why you won’t get it and i am fine with that. I have lost 3 close friends that were unvaccinated and I have known several more that have died.

I have a girl that works for me that is vaccinated and then got the Covid after her boyfriend did. The difference is that she is returning to work tomorrow night after experiencing mild symptoms but her boyfriend who is unvaccinated is now in Sacred Heart ICU fighting for his life with pneumonia.

Do what your conscience leads you to but getting vaccinated is not a bad thing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Brother, there are those who will look down at folks who get the vac....but to each their own. I'm sure if big bro handled it differently and not made attempts to FORCE folks to get the vac it would have been alot more tolerated. I've got tons of friends who have gotten the vac and talked to several medical folks and get info that doesn't support the media's narrative about it being so bad due to non vac folks!!!

I still love ya brother, but since I'm not vac does that mean no more sloppy kisses from me anymore????


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Well here is our exp. My wifes sister had been on kidney dialysis for 22 years. Because of her risk, her husband, her, their, daughter, two sons and their wives decided to get vaccinated. Several weeks after being vaccinated my wifes sister developed a blood clot in her finger. Her finger was dying. The drs. Decided to let it finish dying before removing it. But put her on lortab for pain. Several days later (mothers day) @ 2am she woke her husband up and said she didnt feel right and needed to go to er. At the er they determined she was severely backed up (constipated). The thought she had a hernia blockage. Decided to do surgery to "net the hernia ". Well she didnt have blockage, as it turns out the lortab was causing the constipation, due to building up in her system, remember kidneys not filtering properly. They put her in a ventilator for surgery. Her blood pressure has always been low, like 90/60. But because the hospital couldn't get her bp up, or her o2 where they wanted it. they left her on the ventilator. Because of covid, visitation was 1 hour a day for one person. Her husband sat with her every day talking to her. She never regained consciousness. She went in the hospital on the 22nd no kidney dialysis for the 6 days she was there. On the 28th she coded and passed. Her 32 year old son who also got the shot developed a blood clot in his leg and is now on blood thinners for the rest of his life. He was the allstar football and baseball player in school perfect health. Works out everyday. The kid everyone chanted his name when he walked on the field. So it's a little hard to sell that vaccine to us. My wife and I have had it twice. First time for me was from Thanksgiving 2019 until after Christmas, was real week. Second time about 4-5 months ago, not real bad but lost taste and smell for about ten days.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah gameaholic for some the results are different and I hate that for your family. Like Jason said the government screwed this thing up from the beginning and trying to make it mandatory crosses the line on our rights. I will raise hell with the rest of you if they ever force this on anyone. As a free people we should do as we feel compelled to do as it relates to the vaccine. I have plenty of friends and co-workers that refuse to get it and that’s alright with me. It is their choice.

Jason I’d tell ya to stop by but we have the center locked down to visitors right now and I don’t want the cameras on the outside of the building capturing those sloppy kisses! HA HA


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jason,
i ordered some shirts like yours. i'll post the pics when they come in.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Game, I'm really sorry to hear of your story, may the Lord be with you and your family. With that being said, I come from a medical family and to a tee they've advised not to get the jab until the effects prove to either be what we were expecting (good) or not. Which the "or not" is really what is happening. My brother is a pediatrician and has consistantly said he will not recommend for younger people because of the smaller capallaries involved in the brain and organ development and after reading two articles just this morning which I will share, it seems as if his advice is sound. Each of us need to make their decision based on their own personal beliefs and situations. My decision was made not only because of the advise I have recieved but because of my cancer diagnosis last December. The articles that I strongly urge all to read, especially those of you concerned about clotting as my brother forewarned me about:
The realities and dangers of vaccine-induced blood clots (wnd.com) 
Lab founder shows damage COVID jab's spike protein inflicts on vital organs (wnd.com)


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

The J&J shot is a different animal .


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I am not sure which shot they got but I will ask. I do know they were not just husband and wife but also best friends. He owns a trim carpentry company that also builds custom cabinets onsite. They would meet for lunch everyday. He would leave the jobsite and drive 20-30 minutes to eat lunch with his wife. It has crushed him, because they all got the shot to try and protect her from getting covid. I agree get it or dont. But stop judging others one way or another. I cant imagine having to go through what he is.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

This vaccine mess is being handled about like the Afghanistan exodus.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

These stories are horrible to hear. Taking the shot is up to each individual to make, most of my neighbors have gotten the shot and I never judged them for it at all. The only beef I have is people forcing me to take it or trying to shame me into it.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I agree that getting the vaccination should be a choice. The company that I work for installs medical devices across the country and we deal mostly with the ICU, Pediatric and ED spaces. While our company has not required the vaccination, it has been highly encouraged through internal experts, educational programs and not the media. As expected, many health systems across the country are now requiring vendors to be vaccinated before entering their facilities. My wife and I both got the Pfizer back in March because of the information we had gathered and the inevitability of requirements in the future. In addition, both of my teenage boys were vaccinated before school started this year. 

My team supports sites across the panhandle, Alabama and Georgia. Almost every site we deal with is at or exceeding capacity of the ICU. With roughly 50% of the US population vaccinated, you'd expect to see roughly the same percentage (or a significant portion of) if the vaccination was not effective. However, the fact is, we are seeing virtually none that are vaccinated. The vaccine doesn't prevent you from getting COVID, nor will it prevent you from dying from COVID. The goal is to reduce the effects of COVID and increase the likelihood that you will not require hospitalization. Based on what I've seen from the ICU census across the hospitals I deal with, the shot works.


----------



## edh (Sep 7, 2020)

Nope to the "poke". I think that I might have had COVID twice already and survived.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

So I've got a statistics question for you that are smarter than me. The country is over 70% innoculated (according to sloppy Joe and Ho') leaving appox 30% not innoculated. How is it that all these stats that I read are saying that virtually none of the people in the hospital are vaccinated yet the hospitals are more over capacity than the initial wave when no one was vaccinated? I'm really trying to wrap my head around that and even spin it that its because the varient spreads faster but somehow the numbers just don't make sense to me, especially when you consider that probably half of the 30% have had it and have natural immunity to it which is proven to be better and longer lasting the the jab? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

salty_dawg said:


> I agree that getting the vaccination should be a choice. The company that I work for installs medical devices across the country and we deal mostly with the ICU, Pediatric and ED spaces. While our company has not required the vaccination, it has been highly encouraged through internal experts, educational programs and not the media. As expected, many health systems across the country are now requiring vendors to be vaccinated before entering their facilities. My wife and I both got the Pfizer back in March because of the information we had gathered and the inevitability of requirements in the future. In addition, both of my teenage boys were vaccinated before school started this year.
> 
> My team supports sites across the panhandle, Alabama and Georgia. Almost every site we deal with is at or exceeding capacity of the ICU. With roughly 50% of the US population vaccinated, you'd expect to see roughly the same percentage (or a significant portion of) if the vaccination was not effective. However, the fact is, we are seeing virtually none that are vaccinated. The vaccine doesn't prevent you from getting COVID, nor will it prevent you from dying from COVID. The goal is to reduce the effects of COVID and increase the likelihood that you will not require hospitalization. Based on what I've seen from the ICU census across the hospitals I deal with, the shot works.


So, how does a vender know which people in the hospital were vaccinated and which ones weren't?


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> This vaccine mess is being handled about like the Afghanistan exodus.


AND our southern border...and crime in cities and our stalling economy....maybe being mad at a guy for his mean tweets and voting in an imbecile and a California ho wasn't the best of ideas?!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Hook said:


> The J&J shot is a different animal .


Better? Safer? Please expound.


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't know that the 70% is a fully vaccinated percentage, but it doesn't matter if the actual numbers are a little lower. You simply can't take the overall numbers from the country and apply them locally. States where the hospitals are full(the South plus a few others) have vaccination rates lower than 50%. Last I saw, Delta had an Ro of 8 compared to 2 of the original strain. The same states that have the low vaccination rates have pretty much abandoned mandated precautions to help stem the spread of the virus. I don't know that having built up natural resistance due to infection is necessarily better than through vaccination. I have read that those who get vaccinated post infection have the best protection. How long you are resistant to reinfection varies greatly between individuals.
If you don't believe what state hospital systems are telling you about covid patients and availability for beds call or visit yourself. I'm in Mexico presently and these people are taking the pandemic way more seriously than we are in Alabama.

_Edit_ check out my flag...


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

kingfish501 said:


> So, how does a vender know which people in the hospital were vaccinated and which ones weren't?


 Although your question asks how does the vendor know, I assume you meant how does the hospital know. If you did mean vendor, the answer to your question is we would not know.

Hospitals use 3rd party credentialing services like Symplr, Intellicentrics and Reptrax just to name a few. These credentialing services track everything from agreeing to a hospital's code of conduct, to vaccinations like the flu, TB and Hepatitis. As a vendor representative, we have to remain up to date on the individual service used by the customers that we support (Honestly I think it's a racket and I wish I'd thought of it years ago...but that's for another discussion). So, to be a little more specific, Ascension will require all vendors as of November 1 to be vaccinated. Just that one hospital system alone will affect hundreds of our employees across the country. Anytime we visit a hospital, they require us to check in through their credentialing service and if we are not current with that service, they can turn the vendor away. Yes, I've had resources go to a site and get turned away (pre COVID) and you don't want to be on the other end of the phone when a hospital calls wanting to know why our service engineer wasn't current.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dhowell said:


> View attachment 1080909


just like a poison toad; you can lick it and still die. lol.
jack


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

MaxP said:


> I don't know that the 70% is a fully vaccinated percentage, but it doesn't matter if the actual numbers are a little lower. You simply can't take the overall numbers from the country and apply them locally. States where the hospitals are full(the South plus a few others) have vaccination rates lower than 50%. Last I saw, Delta had an Ro of 8 compared to 2 of the original strain. The same states that have the low vaccination rates have pretty much abandoned mandated precautions to help stem the spread of the virus. I don't know that having built up natural resistance due to infection is necessarily better than through vaccination. I have read that those who get vaccinated post infection have the best protection. How long you are resistant to reinfection varies greatly between individuals.
> If you don't believe what state hospital systems are telling you about covid patients and availability for beds call or visit yourself. I'm in Mexico presently and these people are taking the pandemic way more seriously than we are in Alabama.
> 
> _Edit_ check out my flag...


We have resources standing up a unit as I type this in the parking garage at UMMC @ Jackson, MS. The ICUs are damn full. I was just on the phone with a large hospital in Alabama this morning and asked how many spare patient monitors they had...zero!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

MaxP said:


> I don't know that the 70% is a fully vaccinated percentage, but it doesn't matter if the actual numbers are a little lower. You simply can't take the overall numbers from the country and apply them locally. States where the hospitals are full(the South plus a few others) have vaccination rates lower than 50%. Last I saw, Delta had an Ro of 8 compared to 2 of the original strain. The same states that have the low vaccination rates have pretty much abandoned mandated precautions to help stem the spread of the virus. I don't know that having built up natural resistance due to infection is necessarily better than through vaccination. I have read that those who get vaccinated post infection have the best protection. How long you are resistant to reinfection varies greatly between individuals.
> If you don't believe what state hospital systems are telling you about covid patients and availability for beds call or visit yourself. I'm in Mexico presently and these people are taking the pandemic way more seriously than we are in Alabama.
> 
> _Edit_ check out my flag...


Don't drink the water.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw a little snippet referring to compaines MAKING folks get vaccinated to work or schools doing it then showed the companies that don't force their employees to do it and some of them were the White House, CDC, and I can't remember the vaccinations companies. But here is the FEDERAL GOVERNMENT wanting to force their employees to get vac, schools and what not!!!!

What I can't stand the most is (2nd to forcing free folks to get vac), all the medical folks I come into contact with who say they don't trust the vac and alot of their patients who are dealing with covid who have been vaccinated then the MEDIA says its the unvaccinated folks causing the uptick of cases and the reason hospitals are full. Also the media using the fear (causing the fear) as a stat of covid life. So folks get a few symptoms of covid and run straight to the hospital!!!! Hospital counts it as a stat, media gets it then says hospitals are full. These folks going to the hospital just becuase they have flu like symptoms have no business going to the hospital. Unless your immune system is compromised, or difficultes breathing, the ER will not do anything for you but since you went in for covid you are now a stat the media can use to blow up and cause more fear!!! 

I have 3 neighbors who are battling covid right now. A hubby and wife (both with medical issues) were just released from hospital after a week and 1 that is still in there. He has no prior medical issues. I'm not sure the vac status.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

/This type not the same has been used in animals for years is my understanding


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

I chose the J&J on purpose. No sore arm , or any other side effects check up its make up


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Boat-Dude said:


> Don't drink the water.


Side note - I got very very sick years ago in Miami from drinking the tap water. It’s crazy how the natural bugs and biology in water are so regional.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Growing up in New Orleans, our tap water came from the Mississippi River. Montezuma has nothing on old man river.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Hook said:


> I chose the J&J on purpose. No sore arm , or any other side effects check up its make up


Varies from person to person. My wife got it and was down for a day and a half.


----------



## Flinghammer (Apr 3, 2020)

Perhaps if our "Health Officials" werent so immediately dismissive of any and all simple therapeutic treatments, maybe hospitals wouldn't be so crowded.

To my knowledge, the only FDA approved therapeutic is Remdesvir - which requires hospitalisation and intravenous application.

Every suggested alternative to expensive hospitalized treatments has been met with immediate rejection, hostility, and censorship.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Y’all do what you want. I say if you think the bad is going to save your ass then get it. Me I’m going to wait, and see how this plays out. The CDC put out a warning yesterday that either Phizer or Moderna could cause heart inflammation. We know there has been a high number of deaths due to blood clots after the vax. Hell, the guy who designed the original MRNA vaccine for SARSCOV1 said don’t take it, it will kill you. The media now calls him an Anti-Vaxer. This guy developed over 40 vax’s how is he an Anti? There are serious concerns in the medical community of the vax causing sterilization in adolescent females…that’s one reason why children under 12 aren’t allowed to have it. If you fellas that got the vaccine in 2021 are still kicking in 3-5 yrs I may get it then. But, for me there is to much risk with little to no reward to feel comfortable taking a shot. 

What I don’t understand, is Dumbass Biden gets up on stage Wednesday and pretty much says y’all need to mask up and get the vaccine. He said mask up because even if you have the vaccine you can still catch COVID-19, you can still get sick from it, and you can still spread it. Also, if you have had both shots, you will now need a third one…Why in the hell are we taking the shot if they know it’s not stopping us from getting sick? Somebody please tell me the real effing truth! Cause what I’m hearing just doesn’t make sense!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Mr Fish you do know that the J&J is a different animal no pun intended . Most of the people at the hospital who received the first available shot were sick Look and see how the media down plays J&J or gives it little air time / info I smell $ for the other brand


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

This guy didn't believe in needing to get vaccinated either. Outspoken conservative radio host Phil Valentine dies after battling COVID-19


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Still shouldn't be mandatory...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

sureicanfish said:


> Still shouldn't be mandatory...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk



Correct.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MaxP said:


> Growing up in New Orleans, our tap water came from the Mississippi River. Montezuma has nothing on old man river.


I spent 5 years there from late 70's to early 80's and that was the most horrible water I ever tasted!!!!! I think its alot better now and don't recall tasting crap in my water on my last visit!!! 

Funny you mention NO though, they are all mask nazis over there now I hear!!!!


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Maxp This guy believed in getting vaccinated and died from covid. Brent Yonts just died from covid and was fully vaccinated. He was a former politician in Kentucky


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Tracy Anderson 48 from san antonio. Died even though she was fully vaccinated.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Now list the covid deaths in those states of unvaccinated people.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MaxP said:


> Now list the covid deaths in those states of unvaccinated people.


Do you really think with the government, hospitals and doctors all pushing vaccines, you'll ever get a truthful number on how many vaccinated people have died? Hell, CDC got caught last week inflating the number of COVID19 cases in Florida, said " oops, my bad, we'll correct that" but never did. They inflated the numbers by close to 25%.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I just bought 1,000 shares of Reynolds Aluminum Foil. Y'all keep going. I got your back.


----------



## Buster68 (May 5, 2021)

If I had an underlying medical condition I’d get for sure. Also seen some extremely sick 30 and 40 y/o lately. Just anecdotal but covid is killing people that would’ve been fine. Having said that, no way will my kids be getting the shot.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

If you don't get vaccinated with Spikevax, you are a pussy. Moderna knocked it out of of the park...🇺🇸 🇺🇸 🇺🇸


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

MaxP said:


> If you don't get vaccinated with Spikevax, you are a pussy. Moderna knocked it out of of the park...


Lol

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kinda lame. you got anything else?
jack


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

This whole thing is a failure. It’s a failure by our govt and world leaders in the most ultimate form. Liberal, conservative, black, white, yellow, purple. 

Trump (I love Trump) failed us in the beginning. He recovered somewhat, but not enough. Fauci, effed us. Biden wants to be remembered as the Savior and he is mentally unable to manage his own thoughts much less a country. The liberals are using this disaster as a way to harvest votes and move their political agenda. The conservatives vaginas are to inflamed to stand up for their base because of the independent vote. The news media, sensationalizes everything to get ratings, especially since the think they were the ones that got Trump out. The CDC doesn’t know what they are doing. 

People are dropping like flies from blood clots and organ inflammation. Their is research now reporting that all the vaccines are linked to the S protein and may should be N protein which could be why the vaccines aren’t working. The worst in my opinion is the CDC, FDA, and others use of “people with co-morbidities are dying from COVID. Unless you are under the age of 18 you probably have a co-morbidity. The spectrum of co-morbidities is so broad that it is meaningless. If you see yourself as having something on the co-morbidity list you run for your life, hunker down, get depressed, and inject yourself with what could be equal to Cyanide.

World renowned virologists are speaking out against the mRNA vaccines, and they are now called idiots. Yet, a blogger who doesn’t even know how to use spell check, or proofreads their article is taken seriously. 

For those that agree with masks, y’all can wear a mask, does it helpmaybe a little. However, it’s hot irritating, and doesnt provide much protection since you touched that door handle at Walmart and picked your boogers. You can also wipe your ass with poison ivy and it will help a little. But, more than likely you will have shit on your ass and a bad rash to go with it…point being a mask doesn’t help poor hygiene. 

Sorry for the rant but I’m done with this shit!.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

jack2 said:


> kinda lame. you got anything else?
> jack


PFF


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

H2OMARK said:


> So I've got a statistics question for you that are smarter than me. The country is over 70% innoculated (according to sloppy Joe and Ho') leaving appox 30% not innoculated. How is it that all these stats that I read are saying that virtually none of the people in the hospital are vaccinated yet the hospitals are more over capacity than the initial wave when no one was vaccinated? I'm really trying to wrap my head around that and even spin it that its because the varient spreads faster but somehow the numbers just don't make sense to me, especially when you consider that probably half of the 30% have had it and have natural immunity to it which is proven to be better and longer lasting the the jab? Inquiring minds want to know.


First and foremost, you have to believe what they are telling you. I can't get there so the numbers are not a big deal to me.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

MaxP said:


> Now list the covid deaths in those states of unvaccinated people.


If you don't have the whole story, one snapshot doesn't educate you in the least. The CDC inflated the numbers on Texas and Florida to push a narrative just two weeks ago. Believing what this government says can get you killed.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

H20, most of what I have read has been that, it is mostly the vaccinated that are going to the hospital and positive. What they are trying to brag about is that they are not getting "as" sick as they would have without the prick. But I am with Foteefy on this one, I don't believe any of their numbers. You can manipulate the data to come up with a desired result.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Shmelton said:


> This whole thing is a failure. It’s a failure by our govt and world leaders in the most ultimate form. Liberal, conservative, black, white, yellow, purple.
> 
> Trump (I love Trump) failed us in the beginning. He recovered somewhat, but not enough. Fauci, effed us. Biden wants to be remembered as the Savior and he is mentally unable to manage his own thoughts much less a country. The liberals are using this disaster as a way to harvest votes and move their political agenda. The conservatives vaginas are to inflamed to stand up for their base because of the independent vote. The news media, sensationalizes everything to get ratings, especially since the think they were the ones that got Trump out. The CDC doesn’t know what they are doing.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LY-zer said:


> H20, most of what I have read has been that, it is mostly the vaccinated that are going to the hospital and positive. What they are trying to brag about is that they are not getting "as" sick as they would have without the prick. But I am with Foteefy on this one, I don't believe any of their numbers. You can manipulate the data to come up with a desired result.


The majority in the hospitals are unvaccinated. Most hospitals reporting over 90%. If you're reading otherwise, I sure would like to see a source.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

*Nearly 10,000 Breakthrough COVID Cases Reported in Mass.; Over 100 Have Died*

*Why has the CDC stopped collecting data on breakthrough Covid cases?*

*In Los Angeles, Breakthrough Infections Are Now 30% Of All New Covid Cases Amid Delta Surge*

*111,000+ Vaccine Breakthrough Cases Identified in US – More Than 10X CDC’s Count When They Stopped Tracking in May*


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> *Nearly 10,000 Breakthrough COVID Cases Reported in Mass.; Over 100 Have Died*
> 
> *Why has the CDC stopped collecting data on breakthrough Covid cases?*
> 
> ...


10000 breakthrough cases / 100 deaths, sounds like pretty good odds considering 4.3 million were vax’d... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> 10000 breakthrough cases / 100 deaths, sounds like pretty good odds considering 4.3 million were vax’d...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure he's commenting on deaths but hospital beds. 10000 cases of breakthrough are a lot of beds taken by vaxed people. Pretty sure that's what he was stating but I could be wrong, been wrong before.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

delta dooler said:


> 10000 breakthrough cases / 100 deaths, sounds like pretty good odds considering 4.3 million were vax’d...


That is 1:100. That is strikingly similar to what the death rate is for Covid.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yup, of the cases that they are willing to report.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

There were 10,000 instances of vaccinated people having a positive covid test, not hospitalizations. The numbers since January for hospitalizations of vaccinated people is 445. I think we really need to focus on data since June because of the prevalence of Delta.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Massachusetts will be a good state to compare against say Alabama. One has the highest eligible vaccination rate and the other among the lowest.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Most of the people adm. to the hospitals were *NOT vaxed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Highly Vaccinated Israel Is Seeing A Dramatic Surge In New COVID Cases. Here's Why


What happened? Here are six lessons learned from Israel's experience — and one looming question for the future of the pandemic.




www.npr.org


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Walton beat me to it...

And....IT STILL SHOULDN'T BE MANDATORY

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Israel is calling for a 3rd shot.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Aint no getting around it. You’re gonna get covid, shot or no shot.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Somewhat of a different perspective today....
Spent about 6 hours in a ICU today for a project I'm managing (somewhere in Alabama). Watched a lady pass away from COVID, literally struggling to breathe. While I know of individuals that have passed, this is the first time witnessing it first hand. Even though I didn't know this patient, my heart ached for her family who at least got to spend the last 30 minutes of her life with her. Prayers for her family and the many other patients dealing the same.


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Walton County said:


> Aint no getting around it. You’re gonna get covid, shot or no shot.


Clinical studies have consistently shown that the 3 approved vaccines reduce your chances of getting COVID, if you do get sick you are less likely to be hospitalized, if you do get hospitalized you are less likely to get seriously sick or die. All this points towards ending the pandemic sooner. If you have a large number of unprotected people that only increases the chance of a strain mutating to be more dangerous. That's the biggest takeaway from your Israeli article. Whether you're a Palestinian who can't get the vaccine or a "Muh freedoms!" conspiracy theorist who won't get it, all you're doing is putting yourself in danger and prolonging the lockdowns and the masks. Booster shots aren't anything new. Mandatory vaccines aren't anything new. The politicization of a vaccine IS new though. 

Initial studies are also indicating that you are over twice as likely to catch COVID a second time if you rely on your natural antibodies vs the vaccine and no initial COVID infection, but that study needs more work.








Coronavirus Disease 2019


CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




www.cdc.gov













Effectiveness of COVID-19 Vaccines in Preventing...


This report describes COVID-19 vaccine effectiveness in adults aged 65 years and older.




www.cdc.gov












Effectiveness of Covid-19 Vaccines against the B.1.617.2 (Delta) Variant | NEJM


Original Article from The New England Journal of Medicine — Effectiveness of Covid-19 Vaccines against the B.1.617.2 (Delta) Variant



www.nejm.org












COVID-19 Vaccine Safety and Effectiveness


COVID-19 Vaccine is Safety and Effectiveness



www.doh.wa.gov


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

While I know people are dying from it I also know an old man who is 63 with high blood pressure, 100 lb.s overweight and diabetic who survived it with no vaccination
If he can survive maybe I can but if you want the vaccine get it if you don’t want then skip it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

OutsmartedAgain said:


> Clinical studies have consistently shown that the 3 approved vaccines reduce your chances of getting COVID, if you do get sick you are less likely to be hospitalized, if you do get hospitalized you are less likely to get seriously sick or die. All this points towards ending the pandemic sooner. If you have a large number of unprotected people that only increases the chance of a strain mutating to be more dangerous. That's the biggest takeaway from your Israeli article. Whether you're a Palestinian who can't get the vaccine or a "Muh freedoms!" conspiracy theorist who won't get it, all you're doing is putting yourself in danger and prolonging the lockdowns and the masks. Booster shots aren't anything new. Mandatory vaccines aren't anything new. The politicization of a vaccine IS new though.
> 
> Initial studies are also indicating that you are over twice as likely to catch COVID a second time if you rely on your natural antibodies vs the vaccine and no initial COVID infection, but that study needs more work.
> 
> ...


All the studies of the vaccine need more work. Standard timeline for a vaccine to be approved is measured in YEARS, nor months. The H1N1 vaccine took 5 years to develope and approve and that was with full knowledge about the H1N1 virus. Last pandemic of the H1N1 before 2009 pandemic was 1918, when it killed 25% of the world's population. In 1976 a vaccine was developed like this one, ignoring the standards. It killed children and old people. I caused nerve damage in some people. It caused fevers that brain damaged others. H1N1 killed one person that year.


----------

